# Hathcock Target Sniper review



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The Hathcock Target Sniper, or HTS, is a great ergonomic TTF frame. It may be a little on the large size for most people, but Pocket Predator does offer the frame in different sizes. This frame may not be for everyone, it is a decent frame non the less. I can recommend the frame for those that shoot TTF and pinch grip.


----------

